# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Datos en tiempo real: Pluviometria

## nieveglaciar

:Confused: 

EN EL SIGUIENTE LINK SE PUEDE VER LOS DATOS DE LA LLUVIA EN TIEMPO REAL Y SUS RESPECTIVOS PLUVIOGRAMAS EN LOS FILTROS DESEADOS. tAMBIEN LA DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LAS LLUVIAS:

http://servicios2.mma.es/saihs-web/Pluviometros.htm

TAMBIEN EL EL SIGUIENTE LINK SE PUEDE SER LOS INFORMES PLUVIOMETRICOS MENSUALES REALIZADOS A TRAVES DEL SAIH:

http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/a...ricos_saih.htm

UN SALUDO,

----------


## nieveglaciar

En el link que a continuación se indica se se muetra el informe pluviométrico correspondiente al mes de diciembre de 2009:

http://194.224.130.185/portal/seccio...os_2009_10.htm


Se incluyen los iguientes documentos:
Un documento (PDF) en el que se aporta la información de la lluvia registrada en las estaciones pluviométricas operativas de la Red SAIH durante el periodo objeto del informe así como su comparación con las series históricas disponibles.Un archivo (KML) en el que se muestra la precipitación acumulada mensual y que puede ser visualizado mediante la aplicación Google Earth, Google Maps y otras aplicaciones.Esperp que sea de interés.

Un saludo,

----------


## kikorroko

Buen enlace!!

La pena es que no haya datos de todas las comunidades autonómicas...

 :Embarrassment: ((


Sabéis porqué?????????????

----------


## REEGE

Según las previsiones, eran escasas de precipitaciones, pero lo cierto es que desde anoche a las 00:00 horas la lluvia aunque intermitentemente no nos ha dejado e incluso desde las 10:30 horas nos acompaña la nieve. Un saludo.

----------


## Xuquer

> Según las previsiones, eran escasas de precipitaciones, pero lo cierto es que desde anoche a las 00:00 horas la lluvia aunque intermitentemente no nos ha dejado e incluso desde las 10:30 horas nos acompaña la nieve. Un saludo.


A estas alturas ya no se si pensar que es bueno o es malo  :Embarrassment:   ya estaís saturaos de agua  :Confused: 

Ya se pasa tres pueblos  :Frown:

----------


## nieveglaciar

> Buen enlace!!
> 
> La pena es que no haya datos de todas las comunidades autonómicas...
> 
> ((
> 
> 
> Sabéis porqué?????????????


En breve se incluiran los datos del Duero (está en fase final de ejecución de la obra) y los datos de Galicia Costa, quedando solo pendiente los datos del ambito del Cantábrico que está en fase previa a la licitación de la obra para su posterior adjudicación.

Un saludo,

----------


## pama

¿alguien sabe como se presenta la primavera por la zona de ciudad real en cuanto a lluvias?

----------

